# Cyclocross brakes



## jpembroke (30 Oct 2008)

What are the benefits - if any- of post mount brake pads over v-brake style pads? It seems that nearly all wide profile canti brakes intended for 'cross use post-mount pads (with exception of Tektro CR520/720). Seems odd when all other types of rim brakes use some form of threaded, bolt-on pad.


----------



## dan_bo (30 Oct 2008)

Bit more adjustment?


----------



## mr-marty-martin (11 Nov 2008)

mud clearance seems to be the only thing i can think off


----------

